# VirtualBox on 6 or 7?



## Deleted member 2077 (Nov 11, 2009)

hrm, I was just going to post a thread because I can't get Virtual Box working on 6.x:


```
fire2# make
===>  virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_2 is marked as broken: Does not compile on FreeBSD 6.X.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
```

Hopefully I'm not thread hijacking.  You guys like VB on 7.2?  Have you tried running say Win XP as the Guest?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

Moved to separate topic.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 14, 2009)

feralape said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'm not thread hijacking.  You guys like VB on 7.2?  Have you tried running say Win XP as the Guest?



I tried VirtualBox a while ago, and it works fine. Never tried Windows XP on it. Some other users on this forum have it up and working though.


----------

